# 10g low tech low light aquascape



## Flapjack (Feb 24, 2011)

I finally got around to aquascaping my aquarium at work last night. I think it looks pretty good. Java ferns and anubias...


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Welcome to APC! Nice tank, please tell us a little more about the set-up. Is this your personal workplace tank, or do your co-workers see it too?

--Michael


----------



## Flapjack (Feb 24, 2011)

Thank you. Everybody who passes by my desk gets to see this aquarium, not many people that work here show any interest in it. It is a very simple low tech tank. It has two 10w bulbs from walmart that run around 7 hours and 20 minutes per day with 30% weekly water changes. I have two Mopani drift wood from petco, my plants are Anubias nana petite, Anubias nana bateri, Java fern windelov, Java fern trident, and Java fern narrow leaf. I underdose flourish once a month, there is about 100+ blue pearl shrimp in the tank and the betta.


----------



## cichlidman (Aug 27, 2011)

Beautiful tank! Isn't a shame when people don't understand the hard work that is involved with planted tanks? That's the case with a few of my co-workers and friends as well. The tank looks fantastic though; I would like to see more close up shots if you could!

Edit: Did you pick up the Java Fern Narrow Leaf at a LFS? Mine never has it, so I'm tempted to look online.

John


----------



## nap83 (Feb 7, 2006)

great looking office tank


----------



## DishyFishy (Aug 11, 2011)

Love that driftwood!


----------

